

Ask HN: Why newer TV sets have analog power switch? - skbohra123

My older television set would auto off when power goes down so it wouldn't start back automatically if power comes back, makes sense. But the modern TVs wouldn't they would turn on as soon as power comes back, you have to explicitly press that power button. I just couldn't get why there is this change in design?
======
byoung2
I'm not sure how old your television was, but I haven't seen a physical power
switch on a TV since the 1980's. Newer models have an electronic power button
so that you can turn it on manually or with the remote. If there were a
physical power switch on a modern TV, switching it off would render the remote
useless until you walked over to the TV to turn it on.

